# 240z - 280z brand new tan seats



## ls1280z (Oct 5, 2008)

Put up some seats im selling on ebay. Heres the link.

eBay Motors: 240z 260z 280z Datsun Tan Show Quality seats LowReserve (item 280272704118 end time Oct-07-08 17:30:00 PDT)





































Please call me if you have any questions.
Matt
714862 8595


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a 280z and im looking to buying body parts like the fenders and the hood do you know any place that sells them for good price?


----------

